# Looking for pigeons, non-racer...



## KennyK (Mar 25, 2004)

Hi,

I'm in the Atlanta, Georgia area. I already built a home for pigeons in the backyard and now I'm looking for some pigeons to the new home. Please help. Thanks.

PS: if anyone knows where I can buy pigeons in Georgia, please let me know.


----------



## Birdle (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh, too bad you're so far away!
I have a nice flock of mixed rollers in
Northern California, about 35 birds,
who (sadly) need a new home.
Best of luck on getting some nice
birds!
J.

------------------


----------

